# Packaging question



## ladyrose (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi. I'm new here and just started making salt & sugar scrubs which I eventually plan on selling. I have a question about packaging. Is it possible to package them in those stand up foil pouches? I know that a large amount of essential oils will eat through plastics, but I'm wondering if a small amount will do anything to a foil bag? Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks, Rose


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

i dont think it will hurt it. I think as long as they are dry before you put them in there it will be fine. I am not an essential oil user very much, so I hope maybe "soap buddy" Irena, will come along.. 

But most part I think it will be ok. 

Welcome!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Aug 23, 2007)

I know a man at another forum that uses these foil packages for his salt bath salts.  They look great!  He loves them!

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Lucy (Aug 23, 2007)

I would worry about water being introduced during use.


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 23, 2007)

Water will be introduced into any scrub when it is used.  Using the correct preservative should take care of that.


----------



## Lucy (Aug 23, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Water will be introduced into any scrub when it is used.  Using the correct preservative should take care of that.



Well that was pretty dumb of me. I don't know what I was thinking. Of course the prservative will take care of that. 
I don't make scrubs but I use them occasionally. I have never used one from a pouch though, only plastic jars. I know for me a pouch would be difficult as I have a hard enough time holding on to a jar in the shower with these old arthritic hands.


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 23, 2007)

I think it might be hard to get your hand down into the bag, good point Lucy.

The bag might make the first sale easier, the whole eye candy thing, but it might make the repeat sale harder.

Always think... the package sells the first one but the product & ease of use will sell the repeat items.

If it's a fancy package w/ crap inside, you will sell one, but not another, if it is a crappy package w/ wonderful stuff inside, you might not sell the first one for someone to even get a chance to sample the product.

Make sure you give your customer something pleasing to the eye for the first sale but something pleasing to the senses to bring them back.


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 24, 2007)

ladyrose said:
			
		

> Hi. I'm new here and just started making salt & sugar scrubs which I eventually plan on selling. I have a question about packaging. Is it possible to package them in those stand up foil pouches? I know that a large amount of essential oils will eat through plastics, but I'm wondering if a small amount will do anything to a foil bag? Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> Thanks, Rose



Yes you can; the ones with spouts. The spouts are large enough for things like scrubs to go through.
What about malibu tubes/tottles? You can get a cap with a larger orifice if you need it.

Irena


----------



## Gigi2 (Sep 7, 2007)

I think if you are concerned about any kind of packaging~ just try it out first. Mail it to yourself, put it upside down for awhile, etc... Test the packaging if you are in doubt. I can see why bath salts would be a concern because of the oils. Best of luck!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi, i personally like to try and think outside the box when I can, and buy locally when I can.  That sure saves on paying for shipping.

I make a really thick cream for hand and body also for scrubs and this is what I use and where I buy them.

I buy them at wal-mart but they are 

Rubbermaid Take-Alongs Twist and Seal 
But they have a screw on lid !!!!!!

Here is a picture of what it looks like and the lid is a matching clear opaque as well.   








At my local wal-mart i can buy them for 
$2.32 for a 4 count package
each holds 9.6 ounces or 1.2 cups 
and are only .58 cents each

OR the larger sized ones are $2.32 for a 3 count package
each holds 16 ounces or 2 cups
and are only 78 cents

So they are also very cost effective as well, since the customer will use the product and toss it in the trash.   And you can buy them as needed without the high cost of buying in bulk and paying for shipping.   Just pick them up when you do your other regular shopping !!!!!!


Hope that helps a bit, but do try and think outside the box as well and what items you can buy locally to you.   Don't forget to check out those dollar stores !!!!!


----------



## leansoapqueen (Nov 6, 2007)

Dollar stores- awesome!
Scrub in a pouch- not so sure. I love to scrub and jars or tubes are the most common and I think better suited to the product. Might be a pain to get out of the pouch! 
Maybe you can find some cheap makeup or lotion spatulas on Ebay or elsewhere and include it with your pouch if you already have them. That may work out better.
As far as essential oils, the pouch should be fine but they can be volatile. I'm not a big fan of them but many are!
Dannielle


----------



## gallerygirl (Dec 6, 2007)

Faithy - have  you thought about a little discount to your repeat customers if they bring back the empty jar?!?  That is a great idea for packaging, very inexpensive and no shipping!


----------



## leansoapqueen (Dec 6, 2007)

Great idea!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Dec 7, 2007)

That is a wonderful idea!  I am thinkin about making a nice creamy lotion and maybe I will do those containers!


----------



## gallerygirl (Dec 10, 2007)

I went out and bought some of those rubbermaid containers with the screw on lids, anticipating using them for butters and scrubs!  You are so right Faithy - they are perfect for that.  However, I have to tell you - they aren't bad for soap either.  I had made a batch of soap to fill a pringles can and I had more than I thought.  Having to work quickly, I poured the remaining soap into the little jars.  I was a bit nervous, afraid of how and if I could pop the soap out.....came out smoothly.      Of course they are too big so I had to use my crinkle cutter, but slicing them in half made a perfect round soap and a "dome" soap.


----------



## CPSoaper (Dec 10, 2007)

I use these and put a round waterproof foil label on the lid;

http://www.lotioncrafter.com/store/Safe ... 16336.html

It is easy to get the scrub in these.


----------

